# White Trash



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

If somebody needs a really quick and easy (and cheap!) costume for this year, one of the women at my work did this...

She got a white trashbag and cut a hole in the bottom big enough for her head and two on the sides big enough for her arms. Then she took trash like newspapers, carboard boxes (basically anything that didn't smell or rot) and taped it to the trash bag. She threw it over her and - voila! - White Trash.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

as a matter of fact, i've seen this done before. its hillarious!


----------

